# Motored kayaks- licence and registration please..



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Have given the topic of motors on kayaks a lot of thought, there seems to be a good mix of pros and cons.

A number of members here will appreciate that I have a strong paddling background and the chance of me ever sticking a motor on my kayak, or a set of pedals for that matter, is very rare. However I am not completely bias and I am often impressed by the ingenuity found in the rigged kayaks section. I can also understand the reasons some members have put forward regarding propulsion other than by use of a paddle.

I was asked this morning if a boat licence was required to operate a motorised kayak, if it was then registration of the craft should also be necessary.

Does anyone know of any states in Australia that may have laws relating to motorised kayaks?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

A boat licence is only required if the boat can do more than 10 knots, so unless the kayak is powered by a decent engine then it wouldn't require registration or licencing. But yeah, theoretically, if it has an engine and can go faster than 10 knots you would be required to have it rego'd and the owner would need to be licenced.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Does this include boats with sail kits?

An AI with a strong tailwind could break 10knt...


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmmm
is that all states?

Baggs


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mark haven't looked at current Queensland rules but this is a quote from 2008..

All people operating a registrable boat and powered by an engine over 4.5KW [6 hp] require a boat licence.

Used to know quite a few who had 6hp outboards and replaced the cowling with a 4hp one, in the days when you had to register your tender to avoid the rego and licence regs.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

koich said:


> Does this include boats with sail kits?
> 
> An AI with a strong tailwind could break 10knt...


Nope - only motorised boats are subject to licencing/rego. Sail/human power vessels are not required to be licenced (unless its a sailboat which also has a motor).


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Bit of a hodge podge in victoria. Any powered vessel (regardless of speed cabable) is subject to regulation. A boat drivers licence is required. Not to sure about registration.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mark , in NSW if your vessal has the capabilities to exceed 10 knots or is powered by a motor of 10 hp or over you are required to register it ,hence outboard manufactures made all their motors in that area 9.9 hp , so they slipped under the radar . Now if i happen to hear that you have left our paddling purist ranks and put flipper flappers shark attractants under your kayak , or a shark attracting electric or petrol motor , i will immediately declare a Jihad on Queensland and take out a Fatwah on you :shock: :shock: :twisted: :twisted: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i always thought the size of the motor did matter but apparently it is irrelevant and only depends on the speed at which a boat is driven  
so you could drive a boat with a 150hp motor at 9 knots and you don't need to be licensed ?

http://www.bia.org.au/boat-licences.html


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

In Qld, over 4hp needs to be registered, over 6hp needs a licence. Varies from state to state.

But I can tell you a Yak planes very nicely with a 3.5hp outboard on the back! But it is very scary! engines that small dont have reverse gear, they mostly dont have neutral either, so its pull the cord and hang on (for dear life!)


----------



## auskayaks (Apr 6, 2009)

Motorising a kayak does open up a can of worms doesn't it?
Yes in NSW anything with 5hp or more and capable of doing more than 10knots or is moored must be registered. 
Anyone travelling at 10 knots or more must be licensed.
Not to many kayaks have motors of 5HP or above.
Once a human powered vessel becomes motorised then it becomes necessary to comply with all the associated saftey regulations and the carrying of safety equipment such as bucket and lanyard, torch etc. I am sure that the maritime authorities are not that silly that they expect us to carry it all but if push came to shove then they could demand such.


----------



## wearebeingwatched (Jan 31, 2008)

here are a couple of pics of me in a sufango adventurer.
I have a boat licence but had no idea if it needs to be registered.
It cetainly goes over 6knots-apparently top speed is 26 knots.
Only used it a couple of times but had no issues yet with water police or coast guard.
Might do some enquiries


----------



## AdelaideJay (Sep 21, 2009)

Sadly, in SA any motor of any type or size then requires the the craft that it's on to be registered as a boat and you to have a licence to use it 

Doesn't matter if it's an air bed with a motor from a model boat.

Stoopid :twisted:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

AdelaideJay said:


> Doesn't matter if it's an air bed with a motor from a model boat.


Love to see you try and get an air bed registered.

Especially if it gets through the process and it comes time to pop-rivet on the ID tags! :lol:


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

Next question. Say you wack an outboard on a Viking tempo, will you need a max horsepower plate fitted to the hull? and the rego numbers need to be 6" tall, where to stick those?


----------

